# My Best friend wont tell her sister her boyfriend might be cheating on her



## macface (Jul 8, 2008)

My best friend was telling me that her sisters boyfriend was using their house computer and he never sing out from his email so she was being nosy and she saw other emails from a certain female with naked pictures of herself sending them to him.

She was telling me she does not want to tell her sister because she does not want to hurt her feelings.I kind of got upset and told her shes your sister you need to have her back.I don't agree with her at all.


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 8, 2008)

I can see both of your sides - No one is going to thank you for that information and he will probably get found out in good time. I would tell my sister but I would be quite careful in how I told her.

I think it's really up to your friend and that she has to handle this in the way that will best work with her family.




sorry to hear this, it's so sad

(but on the other hand, maybe what your friend saw wasn't actually cheating - it maybe that this girl keeps sending images and he has nothing to do with her - could be stalking or spam. I wouldn't necessarily jump to conclusions. Hope it all gets sorted out!)


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jul 8, 2008)

I would tell my sister...well if I had a sister.....and she should have printed out the emails for proof just because the sister may not believe her. Sometimes a person in love is so blinded they cannot see infidelity or they dont want to see it. I had a friend that we all knew her fiancee was a cheater but she always took him back and if anyone said anything about it she would always side with him.. The guy was a jerk...he even hit on me and I had known him since I was like 13 because he was a good friend of my older brother's....I think it would help if she had proof


----------



## Annia (Jul 8, 2008)

I guess it kind of depends on how you define cheating. You said he "might" be cheating on her. I wouldn't put that idea into her head because you don't know for sure. However, it is courteous to notify her of the naked pictures, but that's all. Let her decide what to do about it, rather than planting "ideas" into her head.


----------



## Johnnie (Jul 8, 2008)

I feel she should tell her sister. I know if I were on the opposite end, I'd want to know if I were being cheated on. Hopefully, she can show her sister the emails and see what she thinks on her own.


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 8, 2008)

I personally would tell my sister. These types of situations are always so sucky. I remember my brother in law's second baby mama had lots of problems with him especially when she was pregnant. We knew that he was abusive and she knew it but she kept going back to him. One time she called my sister in law and she didn't answer the phone when she saw it was her calling. My sister in law just said "oh, its Nicki. I don't want to answer it because she's probably just crying from Paco hitting her." I just thought to myself, what kind of family is that?! I know better than to turn to them for help.

Unfortunately its up to your friend if she even wants to do anything about it. Maybe she just doesn't want to get involved but its not always easy to do the right thing.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jul 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Annia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I guess it kind of depends on how you define cheating. You said he "might" be cheating on her. I wouldn't put that idea into her head because you don't know for sure. However, it is courteous to notify her of the naked pictures, but that's all. Let her decide what to do about it, rather than planting "ideas" into her head. I agree 100% with Annia


----------



## Sarah84 (Jul 11, 2008)

Its certainly a difficult sitaution and maybe your friend should deffo think about all the things it could have been before assuming he is cheating, but in the sitaution i would deffo speak to my sister about what i found there is no way i could keep it from her, if it was the worst i wouldnt want her to carry on being with someone like that and would feel she deserved to know.


----------

